# Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64



## Jason1577 (28. Dezember 2010)

*Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*

Hi,

*Ich Entschuldige mich im vorhinein.....Das Thema besteht schon, nur habe ich es ausversehen in einem anderen Bereich eröffnet.*
Also......
habe folgendes problem.
Compi angemacht, will drucken, aber kein Drucker mehr da.
Windows sagt mir wenn ich den Drucker suchen will, Druckerspooldienst nicht verfügbar.
Habe in der Sys-steuerung unter Dienste ihn Manuell eingeschaltet und  auf Automatisch gesetzt, aber wenn ich ihn wie gesagt Manuell  einschalte, schaltet er nach paar Sekunden wieder aus.
Ist ein HP LaserJet 4L, wenn ich den USB Stecker raus und wieder rein  stecke, findet er Ihn zwar kann Ihn aber nicht Installieren, da der  Druckspooldienst fehlt.
Habe auch noch nen Drucker dran Epson Stylus CX6400, da ist es das gleiche Problem!
Will aber auch nicht das Windoof neu aufsetzen 

Spoolerdienst habe ich schon x-mal neu gestartet, der schaltet sich immer wieder aus, steht auch auf Automatik.
Treiber habe ich gelöscht, über Updat probiert und auch Manuell versucht, aber ich bekomme imer die gleiche Antwort: *Druckerspooler kann nicht hinzugefügt werden, der Lokale Spoolerdienst wird nicht ausgeführt, Neustart*......habe ich ebenfalls alles gemacht, aber nix 
Und es kommt dann noch ne Meldung, *Drucker hinzufügen kann nicht geöffnet werden, Fehler 0x000006b.

*Dies begann nach nem Win-Update, aber ich weiss nicht mehr welches dies war


----------



## kühlprofi (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*

spoolerdienst muss mit administratoren recht neu gestartet werden. Melde dich mal als Admin an. Dann muss der Service ebenfalls auf Automatisch eingestellt werden, nicht manuell.

Ansonsten kann ich dich noch auf diesen Link verweisen, welcher dir auch noch weiterhelfen könnte:
Print Spooler issues in Windows 7


Danach kannst du probieren allen Inhalt in diesem Ordner zu löschen:
C:\Windows\System32\spool\PRINTERS

Eventuell sind die Dateien schreibgeschützt, daher als Administrator cmd.exe ausführen und folgende Befehle eingeben:

net stop spooler
del /Q /F /S "%systemroot%\System32\Spool\Printers\*.*"
net start spooler

Als letzte Option würde ich folgendes machen:
Schau auch mal in die registry und lösche die Einträge mit dem Wert "Dependant on service" unter

HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler wobei HKLM Local_Machine ist


----------



## Jason1577 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> spoolerdienst muss mit administratoren recht neu gestartet werden. Melde dich mal als Admin an. Dann muss der Service ebenfalls auf Automatisch eingestellt werden, nicht manuell.
> 
> Danach kannst du probieren allen Inhalt in diesem Ordner zu löschen:
> C:\Windows\System32\spool\PRINTERS


*Habe ich gemachtl, funzt nicht!!!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Eventuell sind die Dateien schreibgeschützt, daher als Administrator cmd.exe ausführen und folgende Befehle eingeben:
> 
> net stop spooler
> del /Q /F /S "%systemroot%\System32\Spool\Printers\*.*"
> net start spooler


*Die Befehle sagt der Compi, kennt er nicht, oder falsch geschrieben!!!!*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Als letzte Option würde ich folgendes machen:
> Schau auch mal in die registry und lösche die Einträge mit dem Wert "Dependant on service" unter
> 
> HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Spooler wobei HKLM Local_Machine ist


*habe ich ebenfalls gemacht, aber auch nixe!!!*

Dreh echt am Teller


----------



## kühlprofi (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*

Probier den Befehl einmal so

net stop spooler
del /Q /F /S "c:\windows\System32\Spool\Printers\*.*"
net start spooler

hast du denn keine CD mehr von dem Drucker?


----------



## Jason1577 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*

dieses "*net*" wird nicht erkannt


----------



## Jason1577 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*

Keiner mehr ne Idee?


----------



## Jason1577 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Probier den Befehl einmal so
> 
> 
> del /Q /F /S "c:\windows\System32\Spool\Printers\*.*"



das *del* nimmt er nicht


----------



## grue (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*

net und del sind Basisbefehle des Betriebssystems. Sie müssen funktionieren, sonst hast du ein ernstes Problem.

Wie drückt sich dieses "kennt er nicht" denn aus? Kriegst du eine Fehlermeldung? Wenn ja welche?


----------



## W111 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*

hast du überhaupt nochmal reingeschaut in deinen alten thread?

siehe letzten Beitrag und das schonmal versucht

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...hr-verfuegbar-windows7-x64-2.html#post2549421


----------



## Gamer090 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Druckerspooldienst nicht mehr verfügbar Windows7 x64*

Hi zusammen

Habe das selbe Prolem unter Vista 64bit der Drucker ist verschwunden und der Druckertreiber lässt sich nicht installieren. Auch wenn ich in der Systemsteuerung unter Drucker und Drucker Hinzufügen gehe kommt die Meldund das der Druckerspooler nicht läuft und ich den PC neu starten soll.
Habe schon folgendes probiert:



> Start-Ausführen services.msc Enter
> 
> Dienste -> Druckerwarteschlange -> rechten Maustaste -> Eigenschaften -> Register Anmelden
> 
> ...



aber klappt nicht, was soll ich tun?


----------

